# SRAM eTap and CX/gravel



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Doing a gravel build with probably 43mm tires (Panaracer 40mm Gravel King SK on Pacenti SL25, which I'm guessing will balloon to 43mm)...

A) Does the SRAM Red eTap FD have offroad-tire clearance problems? With the battery bulge, it makes me wonder since it is ostensibly a "road" part.

B) Granted they're new and not for sale...but have any of the wrenches here played with the new HydroHC brakes? I've read reviewers singing high praise for the Di2 disc and R785...Not so much on past SRAM hydraulic brakes, and I'm wondering how they compare to the Ultegra Di2 hydraulic disc brakes.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure this directly answers your questions, but it may help. 

Video Review of SRAM eTap on Gravel - Part 1 | Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

crit_boy said:


> Not sure this directly answers your questions, but it may help.
> 
> Video Review of SRAM eTap on Gravel - Part 1 | Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience


https://youtu.be/RU6uMcuiyrs?t=7m7s


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, damn.

Reading on Gravel Cyclist, looks they have no intention of fixing that design flaw either.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Marc said:


> Well, damn.
> 
> Reading on Gravel Cyclist, looks they have no intention of fixing that design flaw either.


Yeah, kind of a bummer. Seems like 33mm tires are the max for this FD on gravel/cross. The 35mm tires have 1mm of clearance which is not enough. Mud, snow, rocks stuck in the mud and snow, etc will surely take up that 1mm and start to cause damage.

I doubt they'll change anything because the battery has to go in the rear mech as well.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd add that although I'm happy with etap for a road setup, it remains to be seen how it would fare in snow, mud and gravel. The battery connection interface is just hanging out in the breeze and worries me the most. 

Look at a one-by hydro-Di2 setup brifter with XTR rear for cross.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

zender said:


> I'd add that although I'm happy with etap for a road setup, it remains to be seen how it would fare in snow, mud and gravel. The battery connection interface is just hanging out in the breeze and worries me the most.
> 
> Look at a one-by hydro-Di2 setup brifter with XTR rear for cross.


Want more gears so I have the option of bagging it on organized tours, or for long-distance rides (doing 150mi Gravel Worlds this summer). Doing a 46/30x11-32 drivetrain...although with how much White VBC cranks cost I might settle for Praxis 48/32 cranks.

1X is just a flat out no on this project.


Di2 hydro R785 was what I was thinking, although cable free* would have been almost nice enough to justify the $1200 vs $2200USD price difference.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> Di2 hydro R785 was what I was thinking, although cable free* would have been almost nice enough to justify the $1200 vs $2200USD price difference.


You will like the Di2 with hydro on a gravel bike for gravel worlds if you do it. Thats what I had on DK200 and will this year too - it's the cats meow - I went 50/34 front 11/32 rear though.


----------

